
Lost on Everest (1996) - bootload
http://www.outsideonline.com/o/outdoor-adventure/climbing/mountaineering/lost-on-everest
======
Intermernet
Sorry, I'm confused by the "1996" in the post title.

The article deals with the 1963 American expedition to Everest, and seems to
have been published in 2013.

Am I missing something here?

Interesting read anyway. I didn't know much about the first American ascent.

~~~
bootload
_" I'm confused by the "1996"_

So am I. The post refers to the first American ascent in '63\. (In my limited
knowledge) I added the post with the original title. I'd never heard of this
attempt before and shows just how hard it is to get to the top.

Editors/moderators take note: I research the story and titles, don't change
them unless you have bothered to read and understand the context of the post.

------
shopinterest
Weird. We are in the same wavelength right now:

Just came from seeing the 'Everest' movie based on this incident I did read
both the original article you are looking for, (not online) and the book.

I also watched the 2 seasons of the reality show Everest: The Death Zone-
precisely based on Russell Brice's company.

It's brutal, and I guess people forget it from time to time for a very small
number of years. But the Mountain Never forgets.

The movie is only worth a see on IMAX, enjoy the scenery. Pretty much follows
the 'Into Thin Air' book, focused on the American clients + Scott & Rob

~~~
deskamess
Wasnt there an IMAX movie about Everest in the 90's?

~~~
snowwrestler
David Breashears filmed an IMAX documentary about climbing Everest. He and his
film team were on the mountain during the disaster in 1996 and they abandoned
the filming to assist in rescues. They were later able to complete the filming
and release the film in 1998.

The film being released now is a "Hollywood style" fictionalized retelling of
the 1996 disaster.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Everest_%281998_film%29](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Everest_%281998_film%29)

------
cadab
The free audiobook link was incorrect for me. Found it here:
[http://media.outsideonline.com/designaudio/A%20Dangerous%20W...](http://media.outsideonline.com/designaudio/A%20Dangerous%20World%20Waits%20Above.mp3)

------
bootload
I was looking for the original Jon Krakauer article, _" Into Thin Air"_ [0]
instead I found this article of which I had no prior knowledge. Compare the
submitted article to Krakauers' latest article _" Death & Anger on Everest"_
[1] and you'll get an idea of how much easier Everest is too summit.

[0] [http://www.amazon.com/Into-Thin-Air-Personal-
Disaster/dp/038...](http://www.amazon.com/Into-Thin-Air-Personal-
Disaster/dp/0385494785)

[1] [http://www.newyorker.com/news/news-desk/death-and-anger-
on-e...](http://www.newyorker.com/news/news-desk/death-and-anger-on-everest)

------
vatotemking
I love the way they utilize the animation effects on the article's intro.

